# Petrol Scarifier



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I’m looking to buy a Petrol Scarifier. I’ve around £300 to spend. But if I can get one cheaper then that would be great. Any advice and recommendations please?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Where are you based as I have an Alco scarifier /lawn rake I am thinking of selling ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I got this when on special offer under£300 , it's fantastic, just don't bother with the grass box as far to small, I have never gone lower than level one, or even not even level one but park, and it clears out moss and dead grass at speed as direct drive, cheap engine but works well
https://www.toolstation.com/einhell-classic-gc-sc-4240-p-212cc-petrol-scarifier/p41706
I looked at loads before I got this one


----------

